# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  MINAG ofrece el precio de productos agrícolas vía SMS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Al servicio del agricultor.  _A través de un sencillo mensaje de texto podrá saber en todo momento el valor de cualquier verdura o fruta en el mercado mayorista._   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 20 Agosto (Agraria.pe).-* Desde el 2008, el Sistema Integrado de Estadística Agraria (SIEA) del Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG) desarrolla el servicio de Agromensajes a través de la telefonía móvil. Sistema que puede informar sobre el precio de cualquier cultivo en el Mercado Mayorista de Lima, en cualquier momento y cualquier lugar. Si no sabe cómo usarlo siga leyendo. 
El procedimiento es sencillo; el usuario que desee conocer el precio de algún producto agrario, deberá colocar un código y enviar su mensaje al número 2476 (cifras que en las teclas de su celular forman la palabra Agro) y en breve, recibirá el valor del producto. 
Por ejemplo, si quisiera conocer el precio del ají seco panca debería escribir el código correspondiente del producto (en este caso 00406) y enviar estas cifras al 2476. En unos instantes recibirá en su teléfono personal el precio mayorista por kilo del fruto. 
Según Isabel Bran, de la Unidad de Imagen Institucional del MINAG, el sistema funciona muy bien desde sus inicios y nunca se interrumpió. 
Es muy usado por los agricultores del campo para comparar precios, ya que muchos de ellos normalmente están alejados de las ciudades, precisó.   *Beneficios* 
Según el MINAG, los beneficios de este servicio son puntuales. Uno de ellos, la rapidez con la que vendrá la información, ya que, por tratarse de mensajería satelital, los precios de los productos llegan en tiempo real. 
El costo por el servicio, será igual al de un mensaje de texto común. Para la empresa de telefonía Claro el monto aproximado es de S/. 0.25 y para los teléfonos Movistar, US$. 0.10 
Asimismo, el MINAG asegura que el usuario tendrá la completa seguridad de que la información recibida es segura y confiable, actualizada y veraz.   *Dato:* 
- Para ver el resto de códigos de todos los productos presione *AQUÍ*.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag descarta que etiquetado de transgénicos incremente precio de productos Valor en los productos agrícolas perecibles Minag afirma que mercados minoristas especulan con precios de productos agrícolas llegando a duplicarlos Minag ofrece información diaria sobre precios de alimentos Minag ofrece información diaria sobre precios de alimentos

----------

